# SFR ne veut plus fonctionner sur appli Mail.



## dona-ella (10 Février 2019)

Bonsoir, depuis aujourd'hui je ne reçois plus mes mails @sfr sur l'appli Mail. Alors que jusque là tout allait bien. (iPhone SE) 
J'ai beaucoup lu ce qui s'est écrit sur le forum mais rien ne fonctionne. Je ne compte plus le nombre d'essais. 
D'abord il met un temps fou à valider puis ensuite il est écrit que "l'imap ne répond pas". 
J'ai essayé sans l'@, mais ça ne marche pas non plus. 
Une idée de ce que ça peut être? 
Mes mails pro sont là...
Merci!


----------



## wip (10 Février 2019)

Même problème ici, que ce soit sur le Mac, mon iPad ou mon iPhone. Ceci depuis hier midi. Problème un wifi depuis la box, ou depuis la 4G.
Les boites mail SFR ou NEUF semblent touchées... L'accès aux mails par les sites internet reste possible.

Département: 78.


----------



## wip (10 Février 2019)

Ça semble reparti


----------



## dona-ella (11 Février 2019)

wip a dit:


> Ça semble reparti



Ici aussi!


----------

